# Youth bow recommendation



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm starting to look around for youth bow's, this primarily due to the decision to allow youth to buy a archery tag if they fail to draw their primary area next year.

Looking around I found this one, its available in both left and right hand (my boy is lefty):
Fred Bear Apprentice 2 Youth Bow 20-60 LB

http://www.cabelas.com/youth-small-fram ... kage.shtml

What interests me is the wide range of adjustment in the draw weight. I can start him off low (12 year old) and we have plenty of upgrade range to get him to the 40lb draw by fall. Other than that, I dont know much about their quality. Cabelas sells them and they get good reviews. I dont want to sink a crazy amount of $$$ into a starter bow, expecially when he will want something better in a few years.

Thoughts?

-DallanC


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Bought one for my nephew... he loves it! my older bro says its awesome to have the adjustment... I shoot a bear carnage myself and love it! just dont tell TEX!


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a bowtech soldier that is left handed...goes from 22-29", 40-67 lbs...check on KSL


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wapiti67 said:


> I have a bowtech soldier that is left handed...goes from 22-29", 40-67 lbs...check on KSL


My boy couldnt pull back a 40lb'er... starting him off at 20 and working up seems the best thing to do.

...however I am left handed and your bow tempts me greatly!

-DallanC


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

go look at it...it has EVERYTHING you need...the sight, the rest, the string are all upgraded and it's only a year old


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I bought my daughter a Matthews Mission. It has a broad weight adjustment range, as well as draw length.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Just make sure whatever youth bow you get, it will adjust to the specific draw length/weight you need now. They do have broad adjustments, but at each end of the draw length, you may not get the full draw weight adjustability.


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

Dallan,

I have been in your same boat now for a couple months and have looked at nearly every bow that I can think of. I have not pulled the trigger yet on a bow for my boy. Don’t limit yourself to the Bear apprentice there are several other youth/adult bows out there that have a huge range of justifiability. Here is a couple that I have looked at some far.

Dimand Edge
Mission Craze and Mission Riot
PSE Rally

All of these bows can be purchased in left hand and retail for 300.00 – 400.00 in a package ready to shoot. The only thing that you may need to purchase is a dozen arrows and a release to get your youngster started. 
I have personally been looking at the PSE Rally for my boy because of the draw length. Most of these bows top off at 28”-29” draw length. My boy is currently at a 28 1/2 draw length. I think that he would out grow the other options before he would be able to use them to there full potential.

400bull


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Great info thanks, I will measure his draw length to get a better estimation on bows that can fit him.


-DallanC


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

you need to bring him up to datus on our kids night. Right now its on fridays and starts at 7:00. He will be shooting with around 40-60 kids his own age and getting some good coaching in the process. 

ill be there this friday. We have a few recurve bows he can use. You will see some of the bows the other kids are using and it could help you make up your mind on what kind of bow will work for him.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

The updated version of the Diamond Edge is the Infinite Edge... there was another post on it somewhere in the Archery forum... 7-70 lb adjustability with 13-30" draw length adjustability on one bow... as a package it sells for $399. There isn't another bow on the market capable of the wide ranges this one adjusts to, and I think you'd be impressed with the features more once you got to play with one.


----------



## RuttCrazed (Sep 7, 2007)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> The updated version of the Diamond Edge is the Infinite Edge... there was another post on it somewhere in the Archery forum... 7-70 lb adjustability with 13-30" draw length adjustability on one bow... as a package it sells for $399. There isn't another bow on the market capable of the wide ranges this one adjusts to, and I think you'd be impressed with the features more once you got to play with one.


Top,
How do you feel the Edge compares to the Mission Riot or Craze?

Rut


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Look at a Parker Buckshot or Sidekick also. They come with a great range of draw length/poundage and wont break the wallet either! 

100% agree with Scott too. Get the kids up to JOAD. You will not regret it!


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Look into the PSE Chaos. It has a lot of adjustability and shoots really nice. I got one for my wife, and I actually like shooting it better than my own.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I used to shoot at a range just off 90th south when I was young, I remember those days fondly. Maybe I can get my boy up there one of these times.


-DallanC


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Mission Riot: IBO Rate Up to 310 fps, Physical Weight 4.3 lbs., Axle to Axle 31", Brace Height 7", Draw Wt 15 - 70 lbs, Draw Length 19 - 30", MSRP $399.00 (Bow Only) Lost Camo only

Mission Craze IBO Rate Up to 306 fps, Physical Weight 3.6 lbs., Brace Height 7.5", Draw Weight 15 - 70 lbs, Draw Length 19 - 30", MSRP $299.00 (Bow Only) Lost Camo only

Diamond Infinite Edge IBO 310fps, Physical Weight 3.1lbsm Axle length 31, Brace Height 7", Draw weight 5-70lbs, draw length 13-30, MSRP $399 ($100+ retail value Package) Choice of Infinity camo, Black or Pink Camo no extra charge.

Comparing specs right from their respective web sites, the Edge has - for lack of a better way of putting it, the edge over the competition in every category... adjustability, style, speed, price, etc... Mission makes a good bow, it just isn't as versatile.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I still have that Bowtech Soldier...and it's better equipped then Top will sell ya for $325


----------

